# Foreign spouses of Filipinos now need entry visa



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug08_Press.pdf

"Those aliens who already hold valid permanent and temporary resident visas which they acquired by reason of marriage to Filipinos under Section 13(a) of the Philippine Immigration Act can enter the country anytime," Medina said.

Medina also reminded foreign spouses of Filipinos that they must always bring with them their authenticated marriage certificates and other supporting documents when traveling to the Philippines so they could readily present them when asked to do so by immigration officers."There have been many instances already wherein foreign passengers claiming to be spouses of Filipinos were turned back by our officers at the airport due to their failure to show proof of marriage," he added.

Published Aug 8, 2020 
https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/8/8/foreign-spouses-entry-visa-philippines.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've done my best over the years to warn my fellow Expats to first and foremost before anything else make sure you have a 13a Permanent Resident Visa or SRRV.

After I retired from the Navy in 2003 I was notified by the Philippine Consulate Guam that the Philippine government prefers that you get a Permanent Resident card a 13a Visa (if Married) or some other long term Visa option such as an SRRV, if you want to live in the Philippines. I wasn't aware at that time of the SRRV they called it a retirement Visa or it was called Military Retiree Visa, now thinking back I wish I had taken that route.

It's not getting easier to live here only becoming much harder.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> Medina also reminded foreign spouses of Filipinos that they must always bring with them their authenticated marriage certificates and other supporting documents when traveling to the Philippines so they could readily present them when asked to do so by immigration officers."There have been many instances already wherein foreign passengers claiming to be spouses of Filipinos were turned back by our officers at the airport due to their failure to show proof of marriage," he added.


I need to remember this, better safe than sorry. Been there dozens of times, have never brought it and never been asked. They've even given me the BB stamp when alone since they see I had it before in my passport.


----------

